# JPG Dateien in PDF umwandeln



## tombe (12. Mai 2007)

Hi,

also ich bin mir nicht sicher in welches Forum ich den Beitrag schreiben soll, aber ich versuche es mal hier.

Ich habe auf einer CD verschiedene Dokumente die eingescannt und als JPG gespeichert wurden.

Ich müsste die ganzen Dateien jetzt zu einer grossen Datei zusammenfassen und in eine PDF Datei umwandeln.

Theoretisch ja kein Problem aber hierbei sollten die Bilder (der Text) in ein lesbares Format umgewandelt werden, so das innerhalb der PDF Datei die Suchfunktion benützt werden kann.

Gibt es hier die Möglichkeit mit einer Texterkennungssoftware die Bilder umzuwandeln?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht wie ich es meine

Thomas


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. Mai 2007)

Ich entsinne mich da mal eine Software namens "Easy Reader" gehabt zu haben. Vieleicht gibts das ja noch irgendwo.
Hier findet sich auch einiges http://www.zdnet.de/downloads/weekly/17/weekly_344-wc.html
Ansonsten mal nach "OCR Software" Googeln.


----------

